
MIPS Open is now live - analognoise
https://www.mipsopen.com/
======
Aissen
Copy/pasting a comment from Arnd Bergmann, an experienced Linux kernel
developer:

 _The full extent of the MIPS Open program was announced yesterday, so I had a
closer look.

They finally stopped calling it "Open Source", and instead use the term "Open
use" now, which basically seems to mean "royalty-free, as the license is not
particularly open and appears to prohibit making copyleft CPU cores.

Everything that was released for download on mipsopen.com now seems to have
been available for a while without the click-through EULA.

The components are all for different and partly incompatible revisions of the
architecture: the ISA license is for MIPSr6, the MicroAptiv core is MIPSr3,
and the GNU toolchain binaries they distribute target MIPSr2.

I suppose their competitors have nothing to fear from this.

[https://wavecomp.ai/wave-computing-releases-first-mips-
open-...](https://wavecomp.ai/wave-computing-releases-first-mips-open-program-
components-to-accelerate-innovation-for-next-generation-system-on-chip-
designs/) _

[https://mastodon.host/@arnd/101831404730802126](https://mastodon.host/@arnd/101831404730802126)

------
analognoise
This is a not free, open, or capable in any sense, and should be avoided.

Read the licenses carefully before spending any time on this; it looks like a
trap.

------
monocasa
> Page Could Not Be Loaded

